# 24 FPS sind doch nicht alles



## kickbox (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir nie Gedanken gemacht über das Thema. Gestern Abend hatte ich eine Theorie welche ich gerne bestätigt hätte.
Wenn man ein Spiel spielt, ein Shooter oder etwas, bei dem es auf Reaktion an kommt, ist es entscheidend, wie schnell die Information vom Spiel zum Spieler gelangt. 
Krasses Beispiel: Man connected sich an einem Server mit einem 200er Ping (200ms), dann kommen, sagen wir mal noch 15ms vom TFT-Bildschirm dazu (extrem) UND noch ein Inputlag von 150ms. 
Damit sind wir bei 365ms, welche ich als Nachteil habe gegen einem Spieler der den Server betreibt und einen Röhrenmonitor benutzt.
ABER
Gestern fiel mir ein, 24fps nicht nur was mit dem flüssigen Ablauf des Spiels zu tun, nein, das Bild entsteht, wird berechnet in einem 24tel einer Sekunde und ist dann erst sichtbar.
Ergo, 1000ms/24 = 41,666ms! 41,6 kommen also bei den 365 noch dazu.
406,6ms.
Würde das Spiel 100FPS schaffen, wären das auch noch 10ms.
Also, zockt man mit einem Röhrenbildschirm, mit einem starken Rechner auf einem Server mit einem Ping kleiner als 20 um vorne dabei zu sein.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Juli 2012)

Deshalb spiele ich nach Möglichkeit nur auf Server mit gutem Ping, >60 fps und mein TFT hat mit die besten Werte(<4 ms - im TFT Bereich) :p
Mit 120 hz oder Röhre wäre natürlich noch etwas besser.
Aber um gut zu spielen, gehört mehr dazu(Gehör, Bewegung, 7-Sinn usw.)


----------



## kickbox (20. Juli 2012)

Denk halt dran, Reaktionszeit hat noch nichts mit Inputlag zu tun.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. Juli 2012)

Kannst ja mal googlen, der Samsung 226bw hat einen inputlag von nahezu 0 ms. 
Wurde auch schon oft von PCGH als Referenz zum Testen verwendet.


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2012)

Es kommt auch sehr auf die eigenen Fähigkeiten an. Als ich noch mit meiner HD 4850 bei 25-50 FPS auf ulow in BF3 rumgegurkt bin, hatte ich so 660 Punkte/Min. und eine KD von ~1,3, weil ich mich mal gerne zu Tode geruckelt habe und auf große Entfernung fast nichts sehen konnte. Jetzt mit der 7970 fluppts in High mit 80-120 FPS und ich mache im Schnitt 750-1000 Punkte/Min. mit einer KD von >2. Zwar waren meine sonstigen Komponenten vorher mit dem XL2410T und einer Ping von 16-20Ms schon überdurschnittlich, das konnte die niedrigen FPS aber kaum kompensieren. Wenn man es einigermaßen drauf hat (ich bin keinesfalls "gut", eher Durchschnitt!), kann man auch mit "schlechter" Ausstattung gute Werte erzielen. Mein Extrembeispiel war, als ich auf einem PII 300 MHz mit 192MB RAM und einer Geforce 2 auf 800x600 unter Rucklern auf einer LAN trotzdem ganz oben mit dabei war. Letztlich sorgen die hohen FPS-Werte, ein ruhiges Bild, ein schneller Monitor und gute Peripherie lediglich dafür, dass man ideale Ausgangswerte hat. Den Rest muss man schon selber können, weswegen man auch mit schlechterer Hardware Leute mit High-End-Ausstattung bis zur Verzweiflung bringen kann.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Juli 2012)

@N8Mensch2

Ich hab einen LG L227WT......leider geil^^

"Der LG L227WT konnte im Prad-Test mit 0 ms Lag auftrumpfen" (PRAD.de)
Link: (Test des Nachfolgers)
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron L227WTP-PF Teil 12


----------

